# Carp Tonight.



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Going to either clearfork, pleasant hill, or charles mill. Will be chumming with the sweet corn, will report.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you happen to make it to Clearfork, get a water temp if you have a thermometer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Did goto clearfork but do not have a thermo. up at my apartment! It felt....55-60? This was up in the upper sections. ANYWAYS. I did see a few jumping up in the lake, but no visable response to my chum or any runs after about an hour. Decided to look for a better spot on the main lake. Ended up going right past the main lake and fished the river itself. Found a sweet spot. A long, deep, and slow moving hole. Decided to throw my chum upstream from a log going across the whole river with debris caught on it. I knew they were under it. Casted my bait on the downstream side of the chum and waited. Minutes later, a run. A short run which I missed. I began seeing carp in the shallows moving toward the chummed area. I chummed the area where I could spot cast to them or watch them eat my bait. I went to go look for morrels for about 5 minutes, came back, AT LEAST 10 NICE CARP IN THE SHALLOWS DEVOURING MY CORN! My gift came with a catch. Threw my weightless rig into the pack very carefully and watched as a 9 lb. 7 oz. 'er sucked it in. 5 Minutes later, he's on shore. After the silt cleared from the battle and fleeing carp, I set more corn in the water. Minutes later, my buddies were back with some largemouth amongst them also eating corn! There were also quillback carpsuckers. My next fish came by the same method. She only weighed 7 lbs. 10 oz's. She was short and loaded with eggs. The first was very long and slender, I'm guessing male. Saw 2 musky cruising, caught a nice gill on corn, and a topwater crappie when I was casting for the muskie! He ran about 12" I am guessing. I love the clearfork river!

All carp released, for those of you fretting.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I was there on sunday there was alot of carp in the shallows, all got spooked by the boat though


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I think the lake ones are preoccupied with spawning.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishing the river at the East end of the lake, or below the spillway? I have a HOT spawning spot that I fish every year. I will go check it out and see if there is any moving around in there. If I do find some, we should hook up over there and fish it.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Are carp REALLY spawning right now?I mean its still somewhat
early? I have NOT seen carp spawning anywhere!A little bit of jumping/splashing and cruising the shallows dosen't exactly mean
that they are infact spawning,ie males driving females!The actual 
spawning won't happen for atleast another month or so,when the 
temps are more constant?.It is true that smaller fish can and will 
go through the motions of spawning,but its just 'practice'!

Anyone remember those shots that Bob and Ak got of
the smaller carp 'false spawning' at the East Harbor a few years
ago?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats a variety


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Payara, I agree it's too early for the spawn to start but last week I had a big male chase the hen I had hooked right to the net. There does seem to be some type of false spawn going on right now. The fish up here are starting to stage in the shallow water and are pairing up for the real deal. I've been carp fishing for 54 years now and have never seen this kink of behavior this early. Somethings not right. HERKEL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg, I have to disagree with you  A couple of females were caught from East Harbor this weekend that were once full of eggs, now flabby and flat, and their anus area was still swollen and protruding. And a quick light squeeze dropped a few eggs.  Now this sorta sounds like spawning to me....not sure about you


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yep...were def spawning in the upper end of clearfork.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Shawn.....It would definately indicate that fish are
getting ripe and with the make up of the harbor it could
have reached suitable temps for spawning?...But untill you 
see them driving its not spawning!.There hasn't been the 
faintest hint of carp spawning localy anywhere from what 
I have seen!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe that the spawn is on until I see the males beat the hens off the banks. I think what everyone is seeing is a false spawn. This sometimes is caused by high temps along with low water levles,causing the shallow water to warm up too soon. A true spawn doesn't happen untile the day light hours are incresed along with the rising water tempetures. This year sure is a strange one though. HERKEL


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I mean it's possible. I am just going by what the I saw them doing in the lake, and the range of time that the odnr considers "spawning time" for them here in Ohio. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/ccarp.htm


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

In NE Ohio...The earliest I have seen carp actually spawning is
midd-ish May....But it dosen't seem to ussually kick off untill
early to even mid June.I remember some 5 yrs ago carp were 
spawning in late June and early July in some local lakes!
But all waters ARE different....


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Someone at West Branch reported that the Carp were spawning yesterday??? I'm thinking about going up there for a few hours..


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark, Let us know what you saw, Are the fish spawing yet? I caught some fish tonight at Ten Mile, The hens are still full of eggs, No signs of any spawing yet. Herkel


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I was at clearfork sunday on our boat, Carp we just chilling in the shallows, and actually had one on my tube. I dont now if they were spawning or not, but I seen maybe 50 or 60 carp in the few spots we looked at.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Herkel said:


> Mark, Let us know what you saw, Are the fish spawing yet? I caught some fish tonight at Ten Mile, The hens are still full of eggs, No signs of any spawing yet. Herkel



I haven't seen it but two different people have told me that the bays in WBranch are full of 'spawning'? carp right now...


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark, If you could get a chance to confirm this it would be helpfull. Herk


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

H

Do you have pre AND post spawn baits? I know you won't share the details but I'd be interested in the thinking behind whatever is in them?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Iam thinking of fishing up at WB tomarrow.....Will
confirm if the fish are indeed 'spawning'!I seriously
doubt it though!

As said before.....People see a few carp jump and 
they assume right of the bat that they are spawning!
Carp jump and splash in the shallows ALL the time at
WB!Its absolutely filled to the brim with carp of the
particular size that happen to LOVE to jump and
splash!.....Just normal carp behavior


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep us posted Payara, Sure would be nice to know for sure. HERKEL


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

The Kernel said:


> H
> 
> Do you have pre AND post spawn baits? I know you won't share the details but I'd be interested in the thinking behind whatever is in them?


 Mark, It's not so much whats in them, It's the texture and break time that makes the difference. Pre spawn fish like a slower break or melt time. After the spawn the bite is more agressive. Faster break baits work better at this time. Herkel


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

UPDATE....Fished below the dam on saturday...water was quite low. Caught two female carp filled with eggs, looked ready to explode! One released eggs when I was holding her. (do not get jealous carp lovers [you know who you are], it was just casual)


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Herkel....Fished West Branch today and saw a number
of fish jumping and splashing but NO spawning (driving)
activity at ALL!....I did catch one female of about 12lbs 
with a swolen vent that WAS holding eggs!I had a fish of
around 15lbs and a 16lb (the 16 was only fish I did weigh)
that did not have swolen vents or eggs.(males?)

Most of the jumping and splashing I did see in this 
particular area was 100's off yards of the bank!And some 
of these fish were pretty sizable,larger than anything I have 
seen caught up there yet!

Was fishing at shelter house 3/4.....Anybody looking to 
fish at this loaction should really step up the equipment!Its 
very snaggy(lost nearly 10 rigs just reeling my lines,thank-
fully I didn't loose any fish to them)And also most of the 
avalible areas on this bank are EXTREMELY shallow beach.
I was tossing the float on these areas 60-70yds out and 
only getting 2-3ft!Some areas on this bank you can get as 
much as 8-10ft just 15-20yds out.I had my fish from 
one of these areas!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Payara, I fished Ten Mile again tonight. The same thing down here the hens are still holding eggs,lots of fish jumping but no bank beating as of yet. Did real good on the buff. bite tonight. Landed 4 with the biggest one around 18 lb.'s I also caught 4 nice channel cats. Hated to leave but my back started to hurt too bad to enjoy all the action. HERKEL


----------

